# Black snail?



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Today while spending an hour just looking at the 75 gallon tank i saw this black thing moving around on the rock. It looked a lot like a snail sucking on the rock. Both the body and the shell of this unknown species are completely black. I had thought that it might be a Scutus antipodes but they are only know to be out at night where this was during day. I will try to get a picture of it.

I also believe i also saw the dreaded red flatworm but it was extremely small. I will have to keep on eye on the tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the snail is probably a limpet, or similar type of snail.

flat worms are pretty common, and not "dreaded" unless their numbers get out of hand, and that usually doenst happen unless they have an abundance of food. so keep your tank clean, and watch closely for them.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

this is a shield limpet, they come in other shapes and colors too, did it look similar to that?


----------



## Out To Sea (Aug 30, 2007)

Black hawaiian turbo snail?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I am not sure if it was a limpet because of the size of this snails shell. I will have too look for a few good pictures of a black hawaiian turbo snail. I went to the tank today with a camera in hand, but of course i didn't see it today. I will be on the look out.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I got a better look at the snail today but of course didn't have a camera. The shell part of the snail is very small. It only covers maybe a 1/3 of its body. I once again will try to get a picture of the unknown snail.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

i finally got some pics of the snail



















What do you all think?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

limpet, or stomatella. harmless.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

stomatella...

http://melevsreef.com/id/black_stomatella.html


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess it is a stomatella, i had questioned it before because i see it around during the day which stomatella are normally only seen at night. I must say though he is cool looking.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

CollegeReefer said:


> I guess it is a stomatella, i had questioned it before because i see it around during the day which stomatella are normally only seen at night. I must say though he is cool looking.



nothing is ever written in stone, just because every book you have ever read says its nocturnal, there is always that one snail that wants to be a jerk. and hang out in the sun.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep, like I said in chat, I have them crawling everywhere .
I have a normal type, and the black ones.
Both are in the open constantly.
They spread fast, grow fast, and move fast


----------

